# CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box



## Jupp007 (6. Januar 2013)

*CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Hallo,
ich suche für meinen Prozessor einen neuen leisen und günstigen Kühler, der deutlich leiser als der Boxed Kühler ist. 
Wichtig ist auch, dass der Küher in mein Gehäuse passt und leicht zu montieren ist.
Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box
ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3, ATX
Sapphire HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express                                                      
Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir gute und günstige alternativen nennt, die maximal 35 Euro kosten.


----------



## msobisch88 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

da ich fast den selben prozessor besitze (AMD Phenom X4 960T) kann ich dir meinen CPU-Kühler empfehlen:

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/51759/Alpenföhn+Sella+-+92mm,+AMD+Intel.article *(Alpenföhn Sella) kostet keine 20 Euro.*

Er ist leise und die CPU bleibt kühl (im Idle 19-20 Grad), übertaktungsspielraum hab ich auch bis 3,6 GHz (unter Last max. 45 Grad).

gruß msobisch88


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Scythe Mine 2 (SCMN-2000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland P/L ist da einfach top oder eben Arctic Cooling Freezer A30 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kühler mit 161mm pasen gerade so noch in das Gehäuse.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Hatte den hier Enermax ETS-T40-TA vor kurzen auf nen 955BE am laufen und war sehr überrascht wie spielend der den auch bei erhöhter Vcore von 1,46V und OC gekühlt hat.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*



msobisch88 schrieb:


> Er ist leise und die CPU bleibt kühl (im Idle 19-20 Grad), übertaktungsspielraum hab ich auch bis 3,6 GHz (unter Last max. 45 Grad).


 
Und bei dir im Zimmer sind 5°C oder wie kommst du auf 19°C im Idle? 
Wenn das da steht ist das maximal ein Auslesefehler, eine CPU ist unter Luftkühlung logischerweise nie kühler als die ihm umgebende Luft.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Der 960T hat ungenaue Temps anzeigen im IDLE, ein Kühler den ich auf meinem 955 hatte war ein Zalman 9700NT  und hatt noch bis 1.5V unter 60°C gehalten bei 4.1GHz aber der kostet glaube ich immer noch mehr als 35€ Leider


----------



## ct5010 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Den Sella kannste für nen 955 knicken.

Käme Top Blow in Frage? Wenn Ja => Scythe Grand Kama Cross


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Cooler Master Hyper 412S (RR-H412-13FK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (84000000079) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Viel Spaß


----------



## godfather22 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Mal ne Frage... Willst du überhaupt übertakten? Wenn nicht würde ich dir auch den Sella empfehlen.
Wenn doch müsste man mal gucken, welcher in dein Gehäuse passt 
Edit: die von GoldenMic dürften passen.


----------



## Jupp007 (6. Januar 2013)

Zurzeit übertakte ich nicht, vielleicht aber bald mal in der Zukunft.
Passen denn alle in mein Gehäuse und sind deutlich leiser als mein jetziger Lüfter?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box*

Sollten sie, ja.


----------

